# thatdarncats' The Five Kingdoms



## thatdarncat (Apr 4, 2002)

Alright, I've got session 1a of the current campaign written up, I'll post more later in the week. This friday will be session 4.

The setting is a home brew of my own, with a few ideas stolen from other people 

I'll post more on the actual setting shortly, both here and on the website. The most interesting feature is the Escarpment, which protects them from outside invasion. It was raised by a God several thousand years ago.

There are four PCs, they are:

Char - Fire Genasi Psion (meta creative). Very few social skills, she grew up in a cult out in the plains on the other side of the escarpment. They had locked her in the top floor of a tower, to tend the sacred flame that used to be her mother. She has had very little human contact until recently, when Linus the Excessive convinced her to run away with him. Char dresses in flashy, if clashing colours, not knowing any better. She tends to be blunt and has a tendancy to play with flame a little too much for the comfort of those around her.

Linus the Excessive - Tiefling Wizard. A widower of some 60 years. He had married young, (wand point wedding - he got the girl pregnant). To support his young family, Linus chose accountancy since he was skilled with numbers. Years passed, his children grew up and left, his wife died. Linus was prepared to die, when he realized that he still felt young. Not terribly young, but young none the less. He did some research into his family, and found a legend passed down through the years, about a demon in his family Lineage. Surmising that he had quite a few years left, Linus sold most of his possessions and attended a prestigious Wizards Accademy. While travelling in the plains he encountered the cult Char was raised by, and freed her.

Allesan bar Tomasso - Human Bard. A student of the social arts, Allesan is the oldest son of a deposed noble family. Growing up, Allesan was told stories of his noble birthright and was told that he should “seek his own path to greatness”. However, what his parents had in mind for him and his own goals did not entirely match. At the age of 15 he was sent to a prestigious school for the gifted (Music, dance, etc. A boarding school for the rich). While there Allesan also picked up some more ... useful ... talents while developing his superb acting ability. Allesan has a generally lighthearted outlook on life, but shows signs of deadly seriousness at times. Occasionally, Allesan does some freelance work, most recently for Linus the Excessive. 

Elidren bar Mearo - Human Druid. It has often been said that someone can be "too smart for their own good." What many people do not reaslize is that one can be too WISE for their own good. Elidren is one such person. While a rather intellegent and charismatic young man, he can become quite fanatical over what he "knows" to be true in his heart--Whether it means planting a few trees. . .or burning a forest to the ground. Best friend of Allesan's youngest brother and son of the ruling council's advisor on magical components, his family walks a tightrope of conformity.


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 4, 2002)

Session 1a, March 16th 2002 - Here kitty kitty kitty. 

March 18th, 1695FK

Linus the excessive graduated from the Academy Sorçér a little over 6 months ago. He left to explore the world, and met a strange girl with an affinity for fire. Her name was Char. He rescued her from the tower she was imprisoned in, and together they fled back to his home in the Five Kingdoms.

Making their way down a street in the city of Osimo, the rain drips through the trees lining the street and pools between the cobblestones that make up the road. Char curses the cold and the wet bitterly and pulls her thick travelling cloak tighter about her. Linus urges her on, assuring her that they are close to his house and the biggest fire she can light. Walking up the steps to his door, Linus removes a large key with which he unlocks the door. Pulling it open, he finds a small pile of mail, some of which spills out onto the step. Gathering it up, Linus takes Char inside and they get the house ready for the night. Before going to sleep, Linus quickly sorts through his mail, pulling out the interesting mail and tossing the rest in the fireplace. In among the Winterfest cards from his children and grandchildren, there are three letters from his old school. The first one he opens is a request for donations to the school. The second is a letter from the dean requesting a meeting at his earliest convenience. The third is a letter meant for one of his classmates, a request for a book essays on Transmutation. While he reads, Char lights as many fires as she can, then when she is still cold in the night, she raids Linus’s wardrobe for more clothing. 

They are pulled from their warm beds the next morning by hunger, only to find that there is no food in the house. Linus suggests that they head down to his old school and get brunch there before going to see the Dean. Walking through the rain, they enter the school and sit down to brunch in the cafeteria. The Deans’ assistant spots them and tells them that he will make sure the Dean is ready to see them when they are done eating. 

Linus finishes and, seeing that Char will still be eating for a while, suggests that she brings her plate with her. They wander upstairs to the Deans’ office and are let into his office. He has a large, open office lined with bookshelves. The books immediately capture Char’s attention, while the Dean and Linus talk. It seems that one of the retired teachers has lost his feline familiar. The teacher, Slovinus, is getting on in years, and his mind is slipping. He would like to release the cat and say good bye to it. Linus is offered 50 gold pieces and a healing potion for both himself and his friend if they will find the cat and return it to Slovinus. Linus accepts, and the Dean gives them Slovinus’ address. Leaving, Char is delighted to find that the rain has stopped and the sky is clear. She uses a psionic power to light a wheelbarrow on fire to celebrate while Linus tries to divert suspicion away from them by yelling “hey, you kids, get away from that wheelbarrow.”


----------



## Breakstone (Apr 4, 2002)

Char = Pyromaniac?

This is good so far, thatdarncat! I like the cast of characters. Did you use an ECL for Char and Linus? If so, what level did you start all these characters off at?

I'm looking forward to more!


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 4, 2002)

Tsunami said:
			
		

> *Char = Pyromaniac?
> 
> I like the cast of characters.
> 
> ...




Yes, char = pyromaniac 

The characters were really what got me enthusiastic about this campaign  And they have so much backstory, plenty of stuff I can use. 

Since everyone was starting off at first level, what I did was give Allesan and Elidran each a level of NPC. If I recall correctly, Allesan took aristrocrat and Elidran took Expert.


----------



## Breakstone (Apr 4, 2002)

Good idea! I'll have to use that...


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 4, 2002)

Session 1b 

The two make their way to the address they were given. It is a moderate sized house in an upper class neighbourhood of the city. The house, while in good repair, has an overgrown garden, and blinds closed in all the windows. Linus knocks on the door, several times, before it is opened by a lady, wearing an apron, soap on her hands, looking rather flustered. She asks their business, and when they present her with the Dean’s letter, she ushers them in, introducing herself as Rowina and asking them to be quiet as Slovinus is sleeping upstairs.

Sitting them down in the kitchen, she tells them that she hasn’t seen the cat, Lucky at all for weeks, but she knows that he can often be found down by the docks when the fishing fleet comes in, waiting for scraps. There isn’t much more that she can tell them, and she seems busy, but Char talks her into making them a sandwich while they plan.

Leaving the house, they make for one of the town’s three market places, intending to each do some shopping. Char gets Linus to point out an alchemist’s shop for her, and goes to buy some supplies so she can make alchemist’s fire. The shopkeeper, a short, elderly man, recognises the components she asks for and what they could make. He asks her some pointed questions about what she’s going to use them for before he sells them. She also inquires about the cost of a metal or mineral called “magnesium”, which he doesn’t recognise at first, but finds when he consults a book. Not having an up to date price, the shopkeeper offers to send her a letter when she finds out. Quickly realising that she doesn’t have an address, Char sets off into the crowded market place looking for Linus.

Meanwhile, Linus makes his way through several food stalls, purchasing his groceries. He stops to haggle over some bread, and is interrupted by a friend and occasional business acquaintance who helps him out. This friend is Allesan bar Tomasso, a bard who did some work for Linus in the past. They finish shopping and chat, Allesan explaining that he is on the run from some barbarians he took to the cleaners in a card game the night before. Linus offers to let him stay at his place and asks for his help in capturing this cat. 

They are walking towards where Linus and Char agreed to meet when they realise that Char is causing a bit of a stir. She has climbed up on top of a stall and is waving to get their attention. Conferring, they leave Linus’ address with the shopkeeper who (who remembers him from his Academy days) and head to the docks, hoping to get Lucky.

They arrive as the fishing fleet is coming back into port. The docks are busy, but Allesan is able to find someone willing to sell him some fishnet. They wait, staying well back, and watch as cats start to appear by the docks, soon numbering in what seems like hundreds. Allesan is the first to spot Lucky - a LARGE black cat, easily twice the size of any other cat there, who is sitting in the middle of a crowd of other cats, watching them.


----------



## Breakstone (Apr 5, 2002)

I like this! They're not exploring the world yet, just doing to in-town hero stuff. Hey, someone's got to do it!

Keep up the good work, thatdarncat!


----------



## byxbee (Apr 5, 2002)

i'm enjoying the pacing. Keep it coming.


----------



## Morgaine (Apr 5, 2002)

Tsunami said:
			
		

> *I like this! They're not exploring the world yet, just doing to in-town hero stuff. Hey, someone's got to do it!
> *




Yes, and since I am so used to the rat bastard DM PCat, I keep expecting some awful evil undead cat-ghoul.  They can't just be doing errands.  Rat bastard DM's don't think like that.  

I like it so far, Cat!


----------



## Breakstone (Apr 5, 2002)

Morgaine said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, and since I am so used to the rat bastard DM PCat, I keep expecting some awful evil undead cat-ghoul.*




Or a peg-legged cat?


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 5, 2002)

Morgaine said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yes, and since I am so used to the rat bastard DM PCat, I keep expecting some awful evil undead cat-ghoul.  They can't just be doing errands.  Rat bastard DM's don't think like that.
> *




shhhhhh you'll scare the PCs!


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 5, 2002)

Session 1c

Allesan calls out to Lucky, asking him to come with them back to Solvinus. The cat blinks... then shakes it’s head. Char grabs the net from Allesan and throws it at Lucky, missing and getting two smaller cats. Lucky dashes off and stops further down the dock. Char briefly considers throwing the cats tangled up in the net off the dock, but stops, shocked that she could consider something so.... cruel!

_Char has an intense dislike of water. Not a fear, just a dislike. She recently discovered baths, nice HOT baths, but that is her limit._

Lucky leads them on a merry chase down a street leading off the docks before ducking into a warehouse. Char chases blindly after the cat, but Allesan spots the sign outside and enters cautiously, knowing that this warehouse is owned by a group rumoured to control much of the local smuggling. 

Inside the warehouse, Char can’t help but consider the possibilities for fire. As she runs, she throws a handful of ecto plasm towards some likely looking crates. Unfortunately her throw goes wide and it hits empty ground to the side.

_This is the second time she’s used this power. It’s a low level psi power that allows her to essentially start minor fires after a short time delay. I’ll post the full description as soon as the player types it up for me.  _

Allesan and Linus follow Char through, a little more cautiously. Allesan spots several shapes with crossbows hidden among the crates and mutters a curse as they run through after the cat. Lucky leads them out into another alley and runs up to the street. They follow, out onto an upscale business district, spotting Lucky sitting outside a shop not far. He ducks inside, Char as always chasing head first after him. This time however, she skids to a stop just inside the door, barely avoiding knocking over several shelves of glass, which would likely have had a cataclysmic effect in the crowded store. 

Outside, Linus and Allesan flinch as the wait for the sound of crashing glass and look up at the sign, which reads Memble’s fine glass. Not hearing any smashing, they follow Char into the shop, then across the shop and into the back, following the cat past the shocked looking Gnome proprietor.

_Reflex save DC 15 for anyone who rushed into the store without looking first, same for anyone who moved at more than half speed. Char did both, making both her saves  _

Char still in the lead, runs into the back, stopping suddenly when she sees the kiln, all thoughts of feline and reward forgotten. She examines it, then reaches down to her side, opening the lantern she always bares, lighting a candle and throwing it in, bowing her head as if in prayer.

Then, the chase is back on. Dashing out of the back door, they enter a laneway, Lucky perched on top of the wall across the way.  Char throws the net at him again, this time catching him. Lucky tumbles off the wall, entangled in the net. On the other side of the 6 foot wall. Cursing, Allesan tries to climb the wall as Linus lifts his staff up so that his owl, perched on the end, can peer over. Allesan gives up and boosts first Char, then Linus to the top of the wall. They can see Lucky clawing through the net, free shortly. Linus casts sleep, with no effect, then he and Char jump down to attempt to hold Lucky while Allesan, still unable to climb the wall, runs around to the end of the street and doubles back. Linus and Char are unable to keep Lucky from freeing himself, but Linus makes an amazing diving catch to grab him as he runs away again, and Lucky is more securely bound for the trip back to Slovinus. 

_That was a crit on an AoO to catch Lucky as he ran away. Too bad too, I had so much more to do before they caught Lucky! But them’s the breaks._

Rowina lets them in and brings them up to see Slovinus right away. The old man is sitting up in his bed, looking very pale and drawn, but when he sees Lucky, his eyes light up. He asks them to put Lucky on the bed and untie him, which they do, though first they close the door, just in case 

Lucky at first shies away from Slovinus, but after a few minutes is purring under his shaky hand. Slovinus whispers to Lucky for a few moments, then bids them let him out, which they do. The three spend the next half an hour talking with Slovinus, who keeps mistaking them for various relatives and old friends, before drifting into a peaceful sleep. 

They are quietly ushered downstairs by Rowina, who thanks them and tells them that the Dean will have their reward. Indeed he does, thanking them, and giving each of them the promised 50 gold and a light blue potion. (Cure light wounds)


----------



## Breakstone (Apr 5, 2002)

He he he... por Alzenheimer old man...


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 5, 2002)

Yup, poor poor Slovinus

for those of you interested, here's a link to the adventure I used

http://www.realmsofevil.net/adventures/herekitty.cfm


----------



## Kthanid (Apr 6, 2002)

Hey I'm Allesan's Player (just to let ya know)




> Yes, and since I am so used to the rat bastard DM PCat, I keep expecting some awful evil undead cat-ghoul. They can't just be doing errands. Rat bastard DM's don't think like that.





Nah we're used to lots of evil things....usually with Multiple Tentacles..... and spheres we really hate speheres for some reason


----------



## Breakstone (Apr 8, 2002)

Bump! This is too good for the second page!

Edit: Heh, that's ironic. By bumping it from the second page I created a second page.


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 9, 2002)

That is ironic. I guess it both is and isn't good enough for the second page

However, you saved me the effort of bumping it myself!

Update tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## uv23 (Apr 9, 2002)

Wow, that was quite a.. umm.. little quest


----------



## Kthanid (Apr 9, 2002)

Well the Fact of the matter is....... we were good enough to solve it quickly....what our DM negleted to mention was after the Cat jumped the wall Char (using a a Psi-Pwer her PC created, it lets her throw a bit of Ecto-goo which she can ignite on command for 1 pt of Fire damage) onto the Cat.... so there you have it.   

so remember ever want to catch someone's Familiar threaten to burn it alive


----------



## Morgaine (Apr 12, 2002)

Kthanid said:
			
		

> *so remember ever want to catch someone's Familiar threaten to burn it alive *




And see, I thought that would simply piss off the owner.

Just out of curiosity, why do you hate spheres?


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 13, 2002)

Morgaine said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And see, I thought that would simply piss off the owner.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why do you hate spheres? *




Actually, killing the cat would have killed the owner in this case  It was more of a threat, but with Char you never can be too certain. I have to make sure that the characters are well entertained, or they'll make their own entertainment. *shudder*

As for spheres... you'll have to ask Char's player that, he was the DM for that campaign, I've only heard tales. Eeeeeeevil spheres, eeeeevil I say.

Double update tomorrow, Session 1e and Session 2. I'll try and get 3-5 written up as well, but I won't post them right away, gotta spread the update love.


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 13, 2002)

Session 1e

Allesan takes them out to dinner, to a tavern near Linus’ house. Large quantities of food are consumed, and Char is introduced to a flaming drink which she swallows without snuffing out first, loving it. 

Over dinner they discuss the “Konam” chronicles - tales of a barbarian warrior who became a legend. 

_Yes, I know, it’s a rip off of conan. Not my idea _

Linus and Char are determined to find out more about this Konam, declaring it their Quest. 

Session 2 - March 23rd, 2002

March 19th, 1695

Char wakes to hear someone pounding on the front door. The other two are awake, Linus busy in the kitchen making breakfast and Allesan in the loft. Char opens the door, confronted with a tall, blond haired warrior with an axe slung over his shoulder, two more warriors behind him. They are all wearing animal hide armour and scowling. They start to push their way inside, demanding that Allesan be brought to him. Char attempts to stall them, claiming not to know where Allesan is, then attempts to manifest a power against him, but gets punched in the face, knocking her out. 

The barbarians spread out, two going into the library/Linus’s bedroom, while the leader heads the other way, towards the kitchen and loft. Hearing him coming, Linus prepares to cast a spell, but comes face to face with the barbarian leader, who lays him out with one punch, then heads for the loft to look for Allesan.


----------



## Breakstone (Apr 14, 2002)

He he he... Konam...


----------



## Kthanid (Apr 14, 2002)

Trust me you have no Idea who heavily this is now integrated.... Just wait


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 14, 2002)

Indeed, it is very integrated.  I'll have another post tomorrow sometime, and as soon as they are done exams, Char and Linus's players have promised to write up a bunch of Konam stuff and submit it to me for posting. Should make interesting reading!

I'll also have some updates to previous posts (details I missed), and maybe I'll finish the website too. If you're good


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 17, 2002)

*Session 2b*

Allesan climbs out a window and over the roof, climbing down a tree in the front and coming in the door as Char wakes up. He gives her a knife and sneaks back up into the loft, coming up behind the barbarian and hitting him in the back of the head as he looks out the window. The barbarian grunts but doesn’t go down, then everything goes black as Linus invokes a ball of darkness on the loft. The barbarian charges Allesan in the darkness but misses and goes through the railing and over the side, falling to the floor below, out cold. 

 Meanwhile, the two remaining barbarians come out of the library, heading for the kitchen/loft area, but are distracted by Char who leads them outside. As they draw close, she manifests firefall, and motes of burning ectoplasm drift to the ground like burning snow, lighting the barbarians on fire. They stop and start trying to put the minor fires which have started up on their clothes out, while Char watches and waits. As Linus and Allesan run out, she hits the closer of the two barbarians with a bolt of fire. There is a brief struggle, but they manage to knock them out, leaving them on the street and going back inside to survey the damage.

More updates as I write them!


----------



## Morgaine (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: Session 2b*



			
				thatdarncat said:
			
		

> *
> and motes of burning ectoplasm drift to the ground like burning snow, lighting the barbarians on fire. They stop and start trying to put the minor fires which have started up on their clothes out, while Char watches and waits. As Linus and Allesan run out, she hits the closer of the two barbarians with a bolt of fire.
> 
> *



Pyro is one thing.  Char is something akin to obsessed.  Kewl.

Actually, this is really just a bump and a poor attempt to be witty.


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks for the bump  more updates as I write them, but I've been away the last couple of days (mmm spontanious lan party) so haven't had a chance.

Of course, if I'd been smart, I would have got my players to help me out.


----------



## Kthanid (Apr 20, 2002)

thatdarncat said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the bump  more updates as I write them, but I've been away the last couple of days (mmm spontanious lan party) so haven't had a chance.
> 
> Of course, if I'd been smart, I would have got my players to help me out. *






Well you coulda Just Asked Us ^.^' but Nooooo (j/k) we're actually planning on Doing First Person Stories to Give out with much witty Reparte and such 


*looks around* Bump


----------



## Morgaine (Apr 20, 2002)

Kthanid said:
			
		

> *
> we're actually planning on Doing First Person Stories to Give out with much witty Reparte and such
> 
> *




 Oh, goody.  I love reading stories in character.


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 20, 2002)

Kthanid said:
			
		

> *
> Well you coulda Just Asked Us ^.^'  *




I did ask you 

but anyways, get with it  I wanna be up to date before next session


----------



## Breakstone (Apr 22, 2002)

Bump!

I like the barbarian going over the rail bit...


----------



## Morgaine (Apr 24, 2002)

What, no update?  Are you trying to pull a piratecat??

)


----------



## thatdarncat (Apr 24, 2002)

No, I'm not trying to pull a piratecat... I'm pestering my players to write the rest.


----------

